
Presenting unexpected futuristic solution to client - waliurjs
I&#x27;m in talks with a client who is asking me to build a software solution for his company. They have a preconceived idea of the software (that I&#x27;ll build for them) which is very ancient way of doing things. But I have a far advanced solution that is being adopted around the world and it will change they way they work in very awesome way.<p>Trouble is, I think they&#x27;ll be scared away from the new ideas and reject it altogether.<p>Question:
Have any of you ever been in to my situation? What did you do and what outcome did that bring?<p>Thanks in advance.
Waliur
======
sponno
Probably some really simple sales advice. Don't try and sell the
product/solution to the customer. Sell the customer to the product. That means
show the customer that their immediate needs can be easily meet by your
product. That's it. They dont need your full solution yet.

